# Ende eines Gelbrandkäfers



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

Tags vorher schwamm er noch umher, mit Kopf...

Die Nachkommen sind wenig sentimental.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

"Schön" eingefangen ...

Wahnsinn was du hervor zauberst 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

Danke. 
Ich war so stolz auf meinen großen __ Gelbrandkäfer...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2015)

Schrat schrieb:


> Tags vorher schwamm er noch umher, mit Kopf...
> 
> Die Nachkommen sind wenig sentimental.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 144567 Anhang anzeigen 144568 Anhang anzeigen 144569 Anhang anzeigen 144570





Schrat schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich war so stolz auf meinen großen __ Gelbrandkäfer...



Hi,

da frißt kein Nachkomme dran rum, denn halbwüchsige Gelbrandkäfer gibt es nicht. "Moderne" Insekten sind nur in der Lage im "weichen" Larvenstadium zu wachsen, nach der Verpuppung haben sie ihre volle Größe erreicht da der harte Chitinpanzer dem weiteren Wachstum ein Ende setzt und sich die Tiere danach nicht mehr wie andere Lebewesen mit Exoskelett wie z.B __ Spinnen oder Krebse häuten können

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2015)

Ein __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich ist doch eher ein Schädling... oder bin ich da nun total falsch informiert?


----------



## Schrat (5. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Ein __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich ist doch eher ein Schädling... oder bin ich da nun total falsch informiert?



Ein Schädling?!   Gibt es in der Natur überhaupt Schädlinge?! Als Schädlinge werden doch nur die Lebewesen angesehen, deren Anwesen den Menschen nicht in den Kram passen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Ein __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich ist doch eher ein Schädling... oder bin ich da nun total falsch informiert



weil der die Jahre überall als angeblicher "Schädling" rücksichtlos vernichtet wurde und deswegen nun alle !!!! 6 heimischen Gelbrandkäferarten als extrem bedrohte Arten gelten haben Gelbrandkäfer schon vor ein paar Jahren den gleichen Schutzstatus wie __ Libellen und Amphibien bekommen. (dürfen in allen Entwicklungsstadien weder gefangen, getötet, umgesetzt oder sonstwie mutwillig belästigt werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

pyro schrieb:


> Ein __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich ist doch eher ein Schädling... oder bin ich da nun total falsch informiert?



...ich glaube, der einzige Schädling, den die Natur hervorgebracht hat, ist der Mensch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Schrat (6. Mai 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, der einzige Schädling, den die Natur hervorgebracht hat, ist der Mensch



Wenn ich noch was als Schädling ansehen würde, dann sind das Lebewesen, die der Mensch, wissentlich oder unwissentlich, in Regionen verschleppt wo sie nicht heimisch sind.


----------



## Tinky (6. Mai 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> weil der die Jahre überall als angeblicher "Schädling" rücksichtlos vernichtet wurde und deswegen nun alle !!!! 6 heimischen Gelbrandkäferarten als extrem bedrohte Arten gelten haben __ Gelbrandkäfer schon vor ein paar Jahren den gleichen Schutzstatus wie __ Libellen und Amphibien bekommen.
> 
> MfG Frank



War es nicht irgendwie so, dass die Larven des Gelbrandkäfers ausschließlich Kaulquappen auf dem Speiseplan stehen hat...und durch die Lebensraumvernichtung der __ Kröten+__ Frösche daher auch der __ Käfer in Ihrem Lebensraum Probleme bekommen?
Ich habe in meinem Teich auch ewig keinen Käfer mehr gesehen...manchmal hatte ich aus Versehen einen im Kescher... habe trotz 10-15 Fröschen aber auch NULL Quappen oder Laichballen bisher...leider
MFG Bastian


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2015)

Tja Bastian,
Bei deinem Fischbestand wird das für jeden Quappenbestand schwer zum Ausgewachsenen Tier zu werden. 
Wer das eine will, muss halt manchmal aufs andere verzichten. 

LG René


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2015)

Meine Kaulquappen werden von Tag zu Tag weniger und das liegt an den gefräßigen Libellenlarven und am __ Gelbrandkäfer. Auch mein Molchnachwuchs bleibt meist aus und das rechne ich den Viechern an... beide Tierchen sind leider echte Raubtiere meine ich und das ist mir nicht ganz recht.

Wenn ich in meinem Teich was abkeschere dann achte ich auf Kaulquappen, auf __ Wasserläufer und einige weitere Tiere aber nicht auf oben genannte.


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Pyro, 

ich habe ja auch __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven und zig andere Kaulquappenfresser im und am Teich. 

Und innerhalb weniger Tage werden scheinbar aus tausenden von Kaulquappen, die den ganzen Tümpel 
schwarz färben einige wenige, die man mit der Lupe suchen muss. 

Trotzdem habe ich jedes Jahr auch junge __ Molche, __ Frösche und __ Kröten - es scheinen also immer welche durchzukommen. 

Ich denke mal, das ist genau der Grund, warum die Frösche, Kröten und Molche so unendlich viele Eier legen - 
damit welche durchkommen, obwohl sie sehr vielen anderen als Nahrung dienen. 

Wichtig ist für das Überleben denke ich, dass die Teiche nicht zu "übersichtlich" und "aufgeräumt" sind. 

Je mehr unterschiedlichste Versteckmöglichkeiten in verschiedenen Tiefen vorhanden sind, desto größer schätze 
ich die Überlebenschancen ein. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch Algen und trübes Wasser den Kleinen helfen, ihre Chancen zu erhöhen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Bastian,
> Bei deinem Fischbestand wird das für jeden Quappenbestand schwer zum Ausgewachsenen Tier zu werden.
> Wer das eine will, muss halt manchmal aufs andere verzichten.
> 
> LG René


Moin,
Der Fischbestand ist mittlerweile stark reduziert worden... Mich wundert nur, dass die __ Frösche- die ja in großer Zahl vorhanden sind- irgendwie scheinbar gar keine Anstalten machen was Nachwuchs angeht... Keiner quakt in der Nacht... Aus der Nachbarschaft hört man jetzt immer tolle Konzerte bei mir sitzen sie fett und bräsig am Teichrand und relaxen nur...


----------



## krallowa (7. Mai 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Aus der Nachbarschaft hört man jetzt immer tolle Konzerte bei mir sitzen sie fett und bräsig am Teichrand und relaxen nur...


Ich wäre froh wenn die Monster mal eine Nacht Ruhe geben würden.
Normalerweise haben wir die Terrassentür zum Schlafzimmer immer auf Kipp in der Nacht, aber in letzten 3 Wochen ist das unmöglich.
Sind 3-4 __ Frösche im Teich die einen dermaßen Krach machen, das die Nachbarn 50m Luftlinie schon angefragt haben ob wir denen was getan haben und wir die Frösche gekauft haben.
So laut hab ich die noch nie erlebt.
Die erste Art war schon vor 2 Monaten mit Laichen fertig und nun quakt die nächste.
Hoffe mal das beruhigt sich bald wieder.


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Keiner quakt in der Nacht...



ich habe dieses Jahr (außer, dass ich einmal morgens im Mini das Gluckern eines Moorfrosches hörte) 
noch keinen einzigen Frosch quaken gehört - trotzdem ist der Tümpel voll mit Kaulquappen 

......es könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich, wenn ich schlafe, 
absolut nichts höre - genau, wie mein großer Hund....

......nicht einmal die Einbrecher, die vor 3 Jahren seelenruhig im Wohnzimmer nebenan 
(bei offenen SZ- und WZ Türen) ausgeräumt haben......

.....deswegen gibt s ja seither auch den Kampfdackel - und der hört eine Stecknadel zuverlässig auf den Teppich fallen 
...muss ihn mal fragen, ob er schon __ Frösche gehört hat.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2015)

Tanny,
wenn bei uns ein Einbrecher kommen würde, müßte ich meinen Hund wecken !


----------

